# Rough Psychiatric Background



## ellierosebrown (2 Nov 2007)

Several years ago I was on anti-depressants and was being treated by a psychologist for depression.  I went through some really rough times, but ultimately I have been free from medications and psychiatric help for at least four years.  From the other posts that I've read, I realize it is best not to lie or withhold information.  I don't remember the name of my psychiatrist or the name of my family doctor at the time (I've moved around a lot), so I won't be able to provide that information during my medical.  Are they able to obtain hospital records or prescriptions just by searching with your name?  If I don't disclose this information, what will happen?  Will they find out?  And if so, how will they find out?

I am worried about being judged for who I was rather than being seen for who I am.  

Thank you to anyone who has anything to offer.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Nov 2007)

ellierosebrown said:
			
		

> Will they find out?  And if so, how will they find out?



First off let me say that this is a bad attitude to have. If they ask you just tell them, don't lie it will only hurt you in the long run.  as far as finding out goes, I dont know where you are but here in BC mental health is governed by the provincial government, which means they carry records, all medical offices carry records and most likely any medical history is linked into your medical card, Care card here in BC. that being said, your past is your past, they know this and you know this, depending on how long ago this was they may or may not do something about it, also depending on the trade you are applying for. Keep in mind that they want members to be psychologically sound. Personally i dont know how comfortable i would be if they were letting in unstable people who would soon have access to loaded weapons. Not that you are, just a generalization.


----------



## MedTechStudent (6 Nov 2007)

I assume the CF's concern would be the possibility of repeated depression.  Especially if it at an important time, and could endanger those around you.  Since I don't know you formally, you could be absolutely fine, or prolapse not I don't know.  And please don't take that with any offence, I'm just saying its a possibility that I'm sure they need to think about.
That being said, just be honest and call up or visit the CFRC, they know all.

Here are the numbers, just to save you the surfing.


http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/contactus/locateus_en.aspx?bhcp=1


Best of luck to you, Kyle


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2007)

If you withhold information and they find out later.... it becomes an irregular enrollment and you will be shown the door.

If you underwent psych treatment might I suggest you refer back to the parents / clinic / hospital / former employer about this - try to get the Psych's name ... else there will be additional tests to make sure you are a suitable candidate.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Nov 2007)

ellierosebrown said:
			
		

> ...  I don't remember the name of my psychiatrist or the name of my family doctor at the time (I've moved around a lot), so I won't be able to provide that information during my medical.  Are they able to obtain hospital records or prescriptions just by searching with your name?



You should be able to find out the names of the doctors who provided service to you by requesting your billing history from the provincial health insurance plan that paid for the services back when you received them.  The following is the policy used by the Alberta Health Care Insurance Plan, but the other provinces should provide a similiar service.

http://www.health.gov.ab.ca/ahcip/AHCIP_BrochureNCN0009.pdf


> Statement of Benefits Paid is a list of practitioner services a person received during a specified period. A statement can be obtained free of charge for the most recent complete benefit period (July 1 to June 30), plus the current year to date by calling the Alberta Health and Wellness automated request system at (780) 427 0845 within Edmonton. To call toll-free from within Alberta dial 310 0000, then (780) 427 0845 when prompted. Statements can also be requested for up to seven benefit years at a charge of $63.60 per request. Requests for statements that cover more than the free period must be in writing and accompanied by a cheque or money order.
> 
> Please note: The Statement of Benefits Paid does not include hospital services. The cost of these services can be obtained from the hospital that provided them.


----------



## Toddies Girl (14 Nov 2007)

I am going through a similar situation. I had some things come back on my medical that needed additional information and one was Post Partum Depression. We were just posted to Ontario and so I had to figure out how to get the paperwork filled out. I found it was a lot cheaper to get my old family doctor to do it than to go a clinic here and get a full work up done. It would have cost me around $400 to get it done here where as my family doctor is charging me $100 (to cover admin. costs and of course her time). It can all be done by fax. You can't hold back any information though. Even if they didn't find out is that really the way you would want to start your career? Just be honest and relax....the medical is the easy part. Good luck!


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Jan 2008)

I have a similar concern. However, in my case, I believe very strongly that I was misdiagnosed with depression. I did not at that time believe I was depressed, nor do I now believe I was depressed. I went to my (then new) family physician with symptoms of abdominal pain (sometimes severe), fatigue, and unexplained weightloss. He initially diagnosed an ulcer, but when the test came back negative, he changed his diagnosis to depression. I was very skeptical, of course, and questioned his diagnosis, which just annoyed him. He was very insistent that I try drug therapy (anti-depressants) to "see how I feel". I tried it for a few months, didn't find the drugs (Effexor, then Prozac) helpful so I told my doctor I didn't want to be on the medication any more. He again was quite annoyed with me and wouldn't hear of my stopping the medication. However, I did not want to be on the medication anymore and weaned myself off it over the course of a couple of weeks, without telling my doctor. I have been off the meds for about a year now and feel great. I now believe that it was IBS that was wreaking havoc with my system. Avoiding certain foods has all but eliminated the problem. Depression was never the problem. 

Now that I am applying to the military, I am somewhat resentful of this physician, in particular of his haste in diagnosing a mental illness and his refusal to accept that he might be wrong. His irresponsible behaviour could cost me a military career. 

So my question is: What should I do when I go for my medical tests? I have read many posts on this forum in which people have recommended being upfront and honest (and really I couldn't be any other way), but I am concerned that the medical examiner(s) will take this doctor's (mis)diagnosis over my assertions that I did not have a mental illness at all. What should I say/do?  :


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2008)

If I were you, I would tell them exactly what you have said here in your post.  It might not hurt to go see another doctor for an assessment.  I would also check to see if any complaints were brought against this doctor from other people for the same reason.


----------



## Celticgirl (24 Jan 2008)

Great advice. I will do that. Thank you PMedMoe.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jan 2008)

and bring proof of your medical degree to substantiate your argument.


----------



## Celticgirl (24 Jan 2008)

Oh, I get it. You're trying to toughen me up for Basic.  ;D  Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Scott 1988 (9 Mar 2008)

Hey, I was wondering during the medical how much background do they actually do into your medical history? Do they read my folder beforehand or do they only look through my medical history if there are medical issues that come up during the process? I'm wondering because according to my folder I still have depression and anxiety. It's gone now and I haven't been to my doctor in nine months so my folders still not cleared up. I'm not going to withhold this information. But as far as my folder knows I'm still depressed. I'm going to get a psych re evaluation which will show I am completely stable but I won't be able to do this by the time I do my medical.


----------



## TCBF (9 Mar 2008)

- I would love to know what kind of 'perks' doctors get for prescribing certain types/levels of medication.  From what I hear, the less drugs a patient wants, the less interest a physician shows in the patient.


----------



## geo (9 Mar 2008)

TCBF,
I don't like what you are insinuationg without providing details to back up your claims.
All MDs I have had to deal with ove 50+ years have been concerned with healing.  medication is only a ways to a means.  The less it is used, the better.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Mar 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I would love to know what kind of 'perks' doctors get for prescribing certain types/levels of medication.  From what I hear, the less drugs a patient wants, the less interest a physician shows in the patient.





			
				geo said:
			
		

> TCBF,
> I don't like what you are insinuationg without providing details to back up your claims.
> All MDs I have had to deal with ove 50+ years have been concerned with healing.  medication is only a ways to a means.  The less it is used, the better.



Here here geo,

TCBF that was a tinfoil rant if I ever heard one.

Remember, that alot of people are hesitant as it is to taking medication.  Meds are a tool used by doctors to heal patients.

Keep the thread on the topic please.

dileas

tess

army.ca staff


----------



## Yrys (9 Mar 2008)

hijack :



			
				geo said:
			
		

> The less it is used, the better.



Yes. But not everyone has the same kind of experience with doctors. I sometimes have to ask doctors, after they signaled that the
appoitment has end, "What else (more) can I do ? " with a prescription in my hands.


Paul Arcand has shown in his latest documentary (Québec sur ordonnance) that pharmaceutical
companies spend more in marketing then in research for new products.

NY Times article :

Hooked: How Medicine's Dependence on the Pharmaceutical Industry ...



> Dr. Brody systematically analyzes the levels of connection, from the lowly drug salesman buying lunch for a roomful of medical students
> (future customers all) to the lucrative contracts and patents that simultaneously fuel medical research, fill corporate coffers and give us, as the i
> ndustry doggedly and quite correctly points out, dozens of truly miraculous life-saving drugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott 1988 (12 Mar 2008)

I just did my Interview and Aptitude test and Medical today. I was Merit listed. But before my file can be sent off to Ottowa I have to get a form filled out by my doctor saying I am suitible for a job in the military and that I am not longer suffering from any psychiatric problems. This shouldn't be a problem. I'm wondering if this history will have any effect now that I have been Merit listed. The way my interviewer talked to me I basically got the impression I was as good as in. But he wasn't aware of my history of depression.


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2008)

1988..... Let,s just wait and see what the MD will put down on the form.  Make sure that he is very clear in his diagnosis & make sure you understand what he is writing down.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (12 Mar 2008)

I have a friend who suffered from depression in the early 90's as a civilian.He contributes it to being a adolecent male now,however he was prescribed paxil (sp?) sort of like prozac from what he told me.

He did get in and has excelled in the military environment,moving up the ranks ahead of most of his peers.

I don't really know if he had issues with it,it really doesnt come up.But he has completed multiple tours to Afganistan in the past few years with no apparent problem.


----------

